# too many duplicates



## 11ade (Apr 17, 2012)

I have photos all over my computer many duplicate one's is there a program that will get them all inc duplicates into one place & automatically get rid of duplicates so I have only one copy of each then I can delete all the files


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 17, 2012)

This question was recently asked (by me) and answered.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...how-do-i-eliminate-duplicate-image-files.html


----------



## illbowhunter (Apr 17, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> This question was recently asked (by me) and answered.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...how-do-i-eliminate-duplicate-image-files.html



So which one did you try and did it work?


----------



## Garbz (Apr 20, 2012)

What duplicates are you looking for? Copies of the picture? Subtle changes? JPEG + RAW type duplicates? Or actual duplicates where the files are the same in every way which excludes resaving?

To find true duplicates I use an open source program called Duplicate Files Finder Unlike a lot of commercial programs it doesn't calculate MD5s or do CRC checks on the file, but rather sorts them all by size, then checks the duplicate files for identical patterns and as soon as it finds a missmatch it moves on to the next files the same size. If you're looking for a a few duplicates in a large set of files it is orders of magnitude faster than some other programs.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 20, 2012)

Garbz said:
			
		

> What duplicates are you looking for? Copies of the picture? Subtle changes? JPEG + RAW type duplicates? Or actual duplicates where the files are the same in every way which excludes resaving?
> 
> To find true duplicates I use an open source program called Duplicate Files Finder Unlike a lot of commercial programs it doesn't calculate MD5s or do CRC checks on the file, but rather sorts them all by size, then checks the duplicate files for identical patterns and as soon as it finds a missmatch it moves on to the next files the same size. If you're looking for a a few duplicates in a large set of files it is orders of magnitude faster than some other programs.



Do you know if it is compatible with Win 7? Their web site only indicates up to Vista.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes. Tested on Windows 7 64bit and works just fine. For the record Windows 7 and Vista share a very similar codebase. I have yet to find a program that worked on Vista but not on Windows7. Found plenty that work on XP but not on Vista/7 though.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 11, 2012)

spam thread


----------



## Buckster (Mar 13, 2013)

kellygas said:


> i can recommend "Duplicate Files Deleter" .. it uses md5 on searching the duplicates which is quite effective, I've been using it for awhile. hope it helps.


How much do you get paid to spam forums?


----------



## KmH (Mar 17, 2013)

Thread Closed -anti-spam action.


----------

